# Interesting switch at Stew-Mac



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

This is a switch intended to retrofit the standard Gibson toggle location, but it has *six* positions. Pricey, as switches go, but offers a wealth of possibilities for the cost of a cheap pedal or pickup.

http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Electro.../Free-Way_Pickup_Switch.html?tab=Instructions


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

Certainly gives a lot of options - thanks for posting.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Interesting. I have no need for one at the moment but it's nice to know such a thing exists. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I see Solo Guitars is now a dealer for Free-Way Switches. Has anybody played around with these switches at all? They have LP, Strat & Tele models. Expensive but interesting.

Free-Way Switches


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used one on my 3 pickup Epiphone black beauty. You can do a lot with it. They have tons of diagrams available on the free way site


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

7 year old post...but still useful! I need one of these, for a 3 pickup project... I guess maybe I dont need mini toggles after all?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

$80 for a switch seems a bit much, but I haven't watched the videos.






- StewMac







www.stewmac.com


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

mhammer said:


> This is a switch intended to retrofit the standard Gibson toggle location, but it has *six* positions. Pricey, as switches go, but offers a wealth of possibilities for the cost of a cheap pedal or pickup.
> 
> stewmac.com


Link do not work for me 
This is the switch,


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Latole said:


> Link do not work for me
> This is the switch,
> 
> View attachment 341742


Above I posted the link.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

player99 said:


> Above I posted the link.


AhAhAh!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I see Solo Guitars is now a dealer for Free-Way Switches. Has anybody played around with these switches at all? They have LP, Strat & Tele models. Expensive but interesting.
> 
> Free-Way Switches


I just installed one of these in a strat. 
It works well and gives you 5 more sounds just by pushing the switch down. 
For me, the only additional sound I like on a strat is the neck and bridge together. That can be achieved with a push/pull or blend pot.
I find all the other sounds not useful. Single coils placed in series I find loud but undefined in a mix. Plus, 6 sounds on a guitar is pretty good- 5 regular strat and one with the blender. Of course, with the blender pot, you also get all three pickups activated in position 2 and 4. Again though, all three together produce a sound that is less defined than the 2 and 4 normally give you. 
Variety is good if you like that kind of thing and the switch does work well.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

" For me, the only additional sound I like on a strat is the neck and bridge together. That can be achieved with a push/pull or blend pot.
I find all the other sounds not useful.
-zztomato

Why don't wire your original 5 ways switch this way ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Latole said:


> " For me, the only additional sound I like on a strat is the neck and bridge together. That can be achieved with a push/pull or blend pot.
> I find all the other sounds not useful.
> -zztomato
> 
> Why don't wire your original 5 ways switch this way ?


Can it be done? 
Do you have a wiring diagram for that?
Is it a trade off whereby something has to be lost to gain this pickup selection? 

@zztomato is an extremely skilled luthier. I can't imagine him going to the trouble of using a push/pull or blend pot unless it was necessary.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

First zzmato may want to try this Free-Way switch ? 
Not mod his guitar pickups switch.

I don't have shematic, I'm pretty shure you can do this wiring. 
Just need to move some wires. 
If I have time I'll look at it.

You can"t keep all other actual pickup selction


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Latole said:


> First zzmato may want to try this Free-Way switch ?
> Not mod his guitar pickups switch.
> 
> I don't have shematic, I'm pretty shure you can do this wiring.
> ...


I'm not clear what you are talking about. 
I've installed the Free Way switch in a strat. It's cool. I just don't have a use for those extra sounds apart from having the bridge and neck together. I use all the other sounds in a typical strat so would not want to give anything up. The blend works great as does a push/pull. I have 2 strats with blend and two other 3 pickup guitars that only have have volume and tone so I use the push/ pull on those guitars. 

The Free Way on a LP opens up a lot of useful sounds. Kind of like the Page wiring- 4 push pulls, lots of good sounds.


----------

